# Leech Lake Fishing Report



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

My brother is really getting into some nice eyes this week, I'm heading out there tomorrow. 4 fish over 26" in the past few days.

Live bait rigging and using only black and white for colors, preferably black.

I can't remember the point, but it's a known one that they're fishing.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm looking to head back out there to Leech Lake to check it out again real soon. It sounds like it's been pretty hit and miss.They had great fishing until lately. I guess the only action is coming deep.

Any others fishing Leech lately?


----------



## huntress (Oct 11, 2002)

Out with my husband a couple days ago. It was fair at best, which has been the norm lately we've noticed that the fishing on leech is very weather dependant in the winter. a long stable front produces the best fishing but it's real slow after the change in front. we're going to mille lacs this weekend.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

WENT TO LEECH LAST WEEKEND, DIDN'T DO TOO BAD, FISHED FOR PERCH, BROUGHT HOME A BUCKET OF GOOD SIZED ONES. A LOT OF SMALL ONES CAUGHT THOUGH. WE FISHED ON A 8' FLAT, NEAR THE LONGVILLE AREA.


----------

